# Advice please



## Alarna (Feb 17, 2018)

There seems to be a lot of information on how to tame a budgie, but What next? I have tamed him and we can do basic commands Using a clicker. What I’m really worried about is what to do next? I don’t want us to get bored of the same thing but also I don’t want to blow his mind by trying to do too much too soon. He does seem to like variety when we are playing and is super clever and picks things up really fast. I’m just worried I’m going to bore him or really confuse him. Can anyone recommend any good tutorials to watch ( think I’m more visual) or a very easy book that can be brought in the uk. Thanks 

Also what are people’s views on clicker training? I like it that it’s a fast way to praise and you can get the exact moment but I don’t want budge to think he’s not doing good if he doesn’t hear the noise. Also I’m a bit confused to when not use the clicker, i mean he does good things all the time. I’m slightly worried, not really sure what exactly about but I can see perhaps some later issues? 
Should I start to replace click with good boy instead, What’s the difference? I also find the click a bit manufactured if you get my meaning, is there another way? Thanks


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

I find the clicker is good for teaching an initial behaviour and then you can start to phase out the clicks and the treats and just verbally reward them. I have never had an issue with removing the clicker when it comes to teaching a bird general good behaviour.

The other situation where clicker training is used most is in trick training. I definitely recommend this, it's a great way to mentally challenge your budgie and they really enjoy it. Trick training is one situation where I always use a clicker and a treat, since it is a trick after all. I have found targeting and spin to be the easiest tricks to teach birds. I also find it easiest to teach the spin trick by using a treat or target stick from above because this makes it much easier to transition to a hand cue 

This channel has some great tutorials on tricks to teach birds 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBlTvJJe-GE8Z_yKnSofzwg


----------



## Alarna (Feb 17, 2018)

Thanks, that makes sense. I’ll look at the tutorial and let you know how I get on  just guess I’m over thinking it too much, but it is a worry having someone else’s happiness in my hands and not really know what I’m doing.


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Alarna,

I am so not an expert in this area. I don't even use a clicker with my Lemon Drop. However, I have found the stickies on the taming and bonding subforum to be helpful in how to train. You might also find reading some of the training journals on here helpful. Here is one that is quite detailed: http://www.talkbudgies.com/training-journals/381665-max-kiger-ziggy-pippin-stardusts-adventures.html

I am visual too and understand that some youtube tutorials may be useful. When looking at videos on there, I try to find ones by people who have been working with budgies for a long time or have other credentials.

It sounds like you are making some great progress with Budge! Good luck on your continued adventures!

Goldenwing (and Lemon Drop) :lutino linnie:


----------



## Alarna (Feb 17, 2018)

Wow these tutorials are really helpful so far, thanks =) People in the pet selling industry really need to be more informed, its so outdated, bad and sad =( I had no idea about most of the stuff I have learned so far!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Take a look at the stickies in the Taming and Bonding section of the forum.

Wiki has several tutorials on clicker training as well as an excellent sticky regarding positive reinforcement training in that section of our forum.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/201577-clicker-training-humans.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/265337-basics-clicker-training.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/344114-clicker-training-companion-birds.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html*


----------

